# so i\'m in israel. and the trains are hot



## wokofshame (Jun 6, 2007)

so i'm in israel. and it's amazing beyond my wildest dreams. i would really love to ride trains here but......
this entire country is guarded (everything important)
by really canny israelis w/ M-16's . and i' m sure any railyard is also.
there's a good possibility of being mistaken for a terrorist and shot in the leg if you ride a train. noone rides here and terrorism is in a big profile.
i'm contemplating a freight-only route in the north of the country and avoiding the trackage that's shared with passenger trains , but still....
its mad sketchy
anyone have any input or advice?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 6, 2007)

That is the worst idea I have ever heard, I'm sorry. Do not even think about riding in Israel, you will get caught if not killed. They think everyone is the enemy, so watch the fuck out.


----------



## Clay (Jun 6, 2007)

If i ride trains in isreal, i'll probably get shot... should i do it?


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 19, 2007)

no


----------



## rootsong (Nov 19, 2007)

i don't understand what's driving you... do you _want_ to get shot/killed? is the risk worth it, or is it the risk you're _after?_ maybe you won't get shot/thrown in prison, but i guess you have to ask yourself if the joy of ride/bus ticket money saved is worth the risk of dying or serious jail time. i personally would grab a bus, hitch-hike or something if i were you ... especially considering that you're obviously unfamiliar with the environment. if you want to undertake something like that, i'd recommend at least putting in alot of time (months at least) studying it and immersing yourself before you put yourself on the line ... anything dangerous should be treated with due respect if you value your life and freedom.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Dec 1, 2007)

rememberusername said:


> I like breakfast, but i dont have enough time in teh morning to eat, should i bring the toaster in teh shower with me?



No but I do know some good traffic you can play in.


----------

